# East Canyon and American Fork road conditions?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know how snow-free these UT highways are?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

bigskychuck said:


> Anyone know how snow-free these UT highways are?
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie


East Canyon has been clear for awhile. No snow on the road going up from SL last weekend.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks. They're probably planning to open it to cars soon - I had better get up there.

Charlie


----------

